# Interference



## fishingful (Apr 5, 2004)

I have a Hummingbird on the bow and a Lowrance on the council. When I turn the Hummingbird on it causes interference with the Lowrance. Lines down the screen. I have them as far apart as I can get them. One on each side of the motor. Its on a 14 foot boat. Any ideas how I can fix this?


----------



## Jose' (Aug 31, 2013)

Are they sharing a battery..or sharing a battery with trolling motor.


----------



## fishingful (Apr 5, 2004)

They are sharing a battery with each other. Trolling motor has its own battery.


----------



## Jose' (Aug 31, 2013)

Had a buddy who had a Lowrance and a,hummingbird finder hooked up to same battery. He was having issues such as you describe until we hooked them up to separate batteries. Might be something to try. Maybe at least try make sure there not sharing any of the power wires.


----------



## jl106112 (Mar 3, 2015)

I second the issue being the same battery. Before getting another battery I would either try to lower the gauge of your ground wire from battery to ground or make sure the connections to it are tight.


----------



## fishingful (Apr 5, 2004)

Thanks guys. They are set up with gator clips on the same battery, together under the steering council. I plan on moving a battery to the bow this winter to get some of the weight out of the back and hooking up the front trolling motor and fish finder there. I will see if that helps.


----------



## Gottagofishn (Nov 18, 2009)

I have had the same issue over the years and always believed it to be two sonars with the same frequency. Anyone know definitively what causes it?


----------



## Tightlines (Jun 29, 2012)

I would also see if your 2 transducer cables are running beside each other. If they are separate them.


----------



## erik (Jun 15, 2010)

i had the same problem had to run 2 batteries one for each depthfinder


----------



## steelneyes2 (Jul 19, 2011)

If you have different frequency options, you could try one one 200K the other on 83K but it's probably the crosstalk and noise through the power cables. Other thing to try would be Ferrite Chokes around the power cables, they used to sell them at Radio Shack for a few bucks a piece. Don't know where you'd get them now except an electronics supply house. They eliminate RF noise that is traveling through the DC circuit and if they work would be an immediate solution to the problem without moving anything.


----------

